# Surf fishing



## flounder hounder (Jun 24, 2015)

I will be down in North Carolina next weekend. From what I've read NC is a mecca for surf fishing. I'm still learning about surf fishing, but REALLY want to get giant bluefish I've seen on fishing shows. I believe I'll be in outer banks (I believe wherever the shark attacks happened recently). Can anyone provide me with a basic outline of stuff I will need and what to look for to locate where fish would be at


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

The same as you would in VB?!?


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Chances of giant bluefish at this time of year is somewhere between 0% and 5%..........I say 5% because stranger things have happened.
If it was Nov/Dec or Apr and that chance rose to 20%, then just about any fresh cut bait could work, as could large metal lures.
While NC might be called a mecca for surf fishing, PA might be called a mecca for deer hunting. But it's still very possible to spend a week surf fishing in NC and not catch anything, or a week deer hunting in PA and not shoot a deer. 

Good luck.........


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

No blues right now. I'm happy


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

A better option in July will be targeting puppy drum on two-hook bottom rig using fresh shrimp or cut mullet. You will no doubt catch a lot of small sea mullet, pomps and croaker along the way, but keep the tackle on the lighter side (8-9' rod) 15lb. test and 2-3oz. of lead and have fun.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Puppy drum are in the sound now I wouldn't target them. Got one 30" today but we where targeting pomps & mullet. Cut bait is going to get you trash fish. Use sand fleas and catch what you can. Have a glass minnow or stingslivers ready if blues or Spanish come in close.


----------



## flounder hounder (Jun 24, 2015)

I've heard about pompanos before and I would really like to catch some of these as well. Would I use the sandfleas on the same 2 hook bottom rig I would use to catch puppy drum? And isn't there a rule of thumb about what size weight to use? For every 10 lbs of test, you want a one ounce weight? I heard something like that before and just wanted to verify...


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

flounder hounder said:


> I've heard about pompanos before and I would really like to catch some of these as well. Would I use the sandfleas on the same 2 hook bottom rig I would use to catch puppy drum? And isn't there a rule of thumb about what size weight to use? For every 10 lbs of test, you want a one ounce weight? I heard something like that before and just wanted to verify...


Sandfleas will catch mullet and pompano. Won't need to throw out far to catch them. I wouldn't use one of the metal 2 hook bottom rigs, although I'm sure you could catch a few like that. Tie your own rig or buy one made locally. Never heard the ounce of weight for every ten lbs of test, but maybe that's in regards to a shock leader. I'm sure someone else can chime in on that.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Use weight according to the drift. If it is bouncing down the beach with 3 oz try 4 oz. Caught a 30" pup on a river rig fishing for pomps using sand fleas Sunday.


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

Yea that's about shock leader. When we toss big chunks and heads for stripes and bull drum the rule is for every 1oz of weight you'd want 10# of shock leader. When we switched to braid we did away with the shock leader though...don't like the knots going through the guides. Used to have 30# mono tides to a 15 ft 80-100# shock leader. Switched to 50# braid and eliminated the shock leader. Never have break offs.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

If you are using a powerful cast you want about 10 lbs of line strength for every ounce of weight. So if you are going to throw max 4 ounces, you want ~40 lb test all the way to the sinker during the cast. So a 40 lb shock would suffice. 
If you are not throwing far/hard, then you can avoid the shock leader. Just keep in mind what the line test is of your terminal rig as well as your shock to gauge how much weight and how hard you can throw it. If you have a 60 lb shock leader but use a two hook dropper loop rig of 20 lb test the weak link in the cast is going to be the rig.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

For a good chance to catch a big fish consider a charter boat


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

narrey A person, Has Offered to Clue Him in to Spotting & catching Sandfleas, for bait.. Take a box of pepper .. and...  Or gear & sand Spikes..


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

Look for little shell banks along the beach. These are good places to fish in front of. When waves recede, look for "bumpy" patches in the reflected sheen left by the receding wavelets. These are the thousands of little crab gills sticking out of the sand. Dig there before the next wave comes in. If they aren't there just then, wait for a tide change and they will eventually show. They are always there, just not always easily found. keep them in a bucket of damp sand.


----------

